# Experiment in Color



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I planned on doing Christmas themed stuff for Leroy but got lazy and this is what I came up with! I plan on shaving him down again so might as well have fun with the hair he has.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Some more pics, please ignore Louis, he really needs a bath in that picture lol. At least Leroy looks cute!

I tried to get a pic of just Leroy and everytime I removed Louis, he went back and planted himself right by Leroy.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it..:cheers2:


So does the color come out? Say if I died Sandy with her long hair red and green for christmas will she go back her normal color after awhile or would I have to cut it all off?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Mel said:


> I love it..:cheers2:
> 
> 
> So does the color come out? Say if I died Sandy with her long hair red and green for christmas will she go back her normal color after awhile or would I have to cut it all off?


I use Manic Panic, and I'm so impatient with coloring that I only leave it on for 20 minutes. The color fades fast for me probably because I don't leave it on long enough, creative groomers will leave it on for at least an hour, and some will even apply a little heat to it. Areas that get wet all the time fade even faster. It will fade after 4 weeks, and after 8 weeks it will be a very light pastel color. It also depends on the hair texture. I've dyed a client's dog with thick hair and the color lasts for about a week.

If you dye using semi-permanent color, you can also strip the color if you don't like it by using heavy conditioner and warmer water.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it, Leroy is definitely one of my favourite dogs on here, he is so cool looking and always looks really happy.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Fantastic work! 
I love the scrolly design at his neck - that is calling for red/white candy cane striping.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

So glad I'm not the only one that has fun with colour Kruz has bin pink,purple,blue and zebra thinking of valentines day with a special clip and colour kruz loves the grooming . Leroy looks awsome so much fun :angel:
Was asked why I dye Kruz and we answer why not no people at the park that usesed to hurase me about it are sad when he's just white ha ha to funny


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW! I love it


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor Louis, he's photobombing because he wants to be colorful, too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks amazing!!

Louis is adorable, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE IT! You are very talented and how you get him to stand still for such intricate cuts amazes me. Not even in my wildest dreams could I imagine my dog co-operating! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've tried hearts before, but this is the first time doing the spiral. I have a newfound respect for creative groomers, it's not easy to trim hair into certain shapes!

I wanted to add some pics of Louis. He was having a bad hair day and I feel bad he looked so terrible in the photos. The dogs look sad cause they were bored watching me work all day.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He looks amazing! I love the ears, and the scroll/twisty part on the back of the neck. Your talents just keep growing and growing!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love it. That look says I'm ready for a party. Thank you for posting these - so fun.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Those ears are great!


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

I love it. Leroy's ears are my favorite part; the detail is amazing. 

You are so talented Tokipoke! It's a shame you don't live in NY, I would love to have you work on Milo


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Thanks! I've tried hearts before, but this is the first time doing the spiral. I have a newfound respect for creative groomers, it's not easy to trim hair into certain shapes!
> 
> I wanted to add some pics of Louis. He was having a bad hair day and I feel bad he looked so terrible in the photos. The dogs look sad cause they were bored watching me work all day.


Your babies look amazing.  I tried to put color on Remington one time... I was told to use food coloring... Let's say it was a disaster! I wish I had a tenth of your tallent!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

OH MY GOD YOU DID A JAPANESE FACE!! That looks AMAZING!! Is this a modification from a Bedlington? I'm in the process of putting Bonzai in a Bedlington right now. Wow. He looks just amazing!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> OH MY GOD YOU DID A JAPANESE FACE!! That looks AMAZING!! Is this a modification from a Bedlington? I'm in the process of putting Bonzai in a Bedlington right now. Wow. He looks just amazing!


Yes, here's the post about his Japanese inspired head: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/21956-he-can-see.html

It took me about 8-9 months to grow out the face on Leroy. You up for it? lol it's not so bad cause the bottom of the mouth is shaved so you don't get as much drool and wet hair.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

...8-9 months? I haven't shaved her face since September, I was hoping to have it by Christmas. *sings* she's got HIIIIGH hopes*


----------

